
Two new cannabinoids identified - TruPo_Science
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-56785-1
======
eindiran
To be clear, there are tons and tons of cannabinoids that have been identified
(see here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synthetic_cannabinoids](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synthetic_cannabinoids)
and here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endocannabinoid_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endocannabinoid_system)
and here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_designer_drugs#Synthet...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_designer_drugs#Synthetic_cannabinoids)).
What's particularly interesting about these is that they're phytocannabinoids,
meaning that they're present in (at least some) cannabis and can help explain
why folks don't respond to pure THC in the same way they respond to cannabis.
The article mentions this a few times, but sadly it doesn't delve too deeply
into what the parts of the cannabis effect profile might belong to THCP.

These aren't the first non-THC, non-CBD phytocannabinoids identified, here are
the others currently known:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid#Cannabis-
derived_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabinoid#Cannabis-
derived_cannabinoids)

~~~
TruPo_Science
It would be interesting to see what levels of THCP (and CBDP) are in
commercial cannabis. And they didn't do the _in vivo_ work with CBDP, which
may be more tolerable to medical users since we try to avoid intoxicating
compounds in medicine... yet we still have many pharmaceuticals that can get
you high (e.g. opioids).

I am sure (I hope) we will see follow up studies with a variety of _in vivo_
work.

------
notacoward
I'd like to see more research on _already known_ cannabinoids. From what I've
read, the effects of CBD on its own are pretty limited; most of its strength
lies in "entourage effects" when combined with THC. The same seems true of CBG
and CBC, though (possibly) to a smaller degree. I'd rather not have to take
THC to get the others' analgesic, anti-inflammatory, or anti-viral effects.
Research oriented toward THC alternatives or additives that minimize its
psychoactive effects while still unlocking CB[CDG]'s effects would be great.
Anybody know of any?

~~~
TruPo_Science
Totally agree. I honestly think the research is way too limited, but the
entourage effect looks promising. But you are right, when we talk about the
entourage effect we usually only think about THC and CBD.

Not sure if you have seen these reviews (below), but they might be a good
place to reference from. Ethan Russo seems to be the major authority on the
subject. Although he is associated with GW pharmaceuticals, the producers of
Epidiolex (CBD) for seizures.

[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/317354478_Cannabis_...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/317354478_Cannabis_Pharmacology_The_Usual_Suspects_and_a_Few_Promising_Leads)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6334252/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6334252/)

